# wie mache ich einen solchen lichteffekt?



## stitch (12. November 2001)

hi, bin neu hier und bräuchte gleich mal eure hilfe!
in diesem iface http://www.dynamic-design.de/templates/template03/index.html ist ein imo cooler lichteffekt oben über den topic buttons. wie bekome ich das hin? hab jetzt schon ne ganze weile rumprobiert, denk mal das geht irgendwie mit weissen rechtecken und weichzeichner filtern. aber so richtig was brauchbares hab ich noch nicht hinbekommen 

weiss vielleicht hier jemand ne lösung oder hat ein passendes tut zur hand? im forum der eigenen seite (graphics4all.de) ist das scheinbar nicht der fall.

thx, im vorraus


----------



## Psyclic (12. November 2001)

is nich so schwer...
mach nen weissen körper und setz nen radialen weichzeichner drüber....
vielleicht noch n bissle opacity und feddisch !


----------



## .:gfXtreme | Asse::. (12. November 2001)

also am besten setzt du mehrere körper nebeneinander und wendest dann den radialen weichzeichner an. jeder körper ist dann ein strahl!


----------



## stitch (12. November 2001)

genau so wie ihr meint hab ich es auch schon probiert. mit dem radialen weichzeichner sieht das aber anders aus bzw bekomm ichs nicht so hin. habs jetzt mit bewegungunschärfe gemacht (dupliziert und eine ebene auf "farbig abwedeln"), sieht zwar anders aus, aber imo auch cool.

trotzdem thx für die hilfe


----------



## maarten (12. November 2001)

HI!



Also ich hab kein Photoshop sondern GIMP!


hab dort mal ein Test gemacht:





- Neue Ebene


- ein paar weiße Striche (pinsel 3 pixel)

- Weichzeichner 30 (is bei Photoshop anders! (der wert 30))




FERTIG!



cya
__________________
mp3stern


----------



## Munky (12. November 2001)

Um den selben lichteffekt hinzubekommen, benutz den Lichteffekt und benutze die Option Mehrfache Lichtquelle. Nun musst du nur noch ein bisschen mit den richtungen und dem optischen spielen.


----------

